
Whole genome sequencing costs continue to fall: $300M in 2003, $60,000 now, $5000 by year end - iamelgringo
http://nextbigfuture.com/2008/03/genome-sequencing-costs-continue-to.html
======
skmurphy
The $100 price point predicted in 3-5 years should enable other "personalized
medicine" practices that are gated by the current high price. It would also
allow the genomic data to be tracked in new longitudinal health studies.
Implications for software hackers: big opportunities in analytic offerings
once these new tests vastly increase the amount of genomic data available.

